

In Toledo, Ohio, Residents Warned Water Unsafe to Drink - whitehat2k9
http://online.wsj.com/articles/in-toledo-ohio-residents-warned-water-unsafe-to-drink-1406992024

======
_delirium
A non-login-wall version: [http://bigstory.ap.org/article/ohio-city-issues-
water-warnin...](http://bigstory.ap.org/article/ohio-city-issues-water-
warning-over-algae-toxin)

------
EarthLaunch
I've been curious whether a home RO (Reverse Osmosis) filtration system would
filter microcystin. I found two references, both saying it depends on the pore
size and contamination level. These sources also mention other purification
techniques. PDF warning for both references:

[http://www.who.int/water_sanitation_health/dwq/chemicals/mic...](http://www.who.int/water_sanitation_health/dwq/chemicals/microcystin_sections.pdf)

> Dissolved microcystins have been shown to be removed by some reverse osmosis
> and nanofiltration membranes. As removal will depend of membrane pore size
> distribution and water quality, site specific tests are recommended

[http://water.epa.gov/scitech/swguidance/standards/criteria/n...](http://water.epa.gov/scitech/swguidance/standards/criteria/nutrients/upload/cyanobacteria_factsheet.pdf)

> Nanofiltration and reverse osmosis are effective in removing
> cylindrospermopsin and microcystin. However, site specific tests are
> recommended as removal efficiency depends on the membrane pore size
> distribution and water quality.

~~~
ars
Not sure is RO can, but a regular carbon filter will remove it.

------
WhoBeI
The bulletin:
[http://www2.nccos.noaa.gov/coast/lakeerie/bulletin/bulletin_...](http://www2.nccos.noaa.gov/coast/lakeerie/bulletin/bulletin_current.pdf)

And a report from last year:
[http://www.ijc.org/files/publications/Draft%20LEEP-
Aug29Fina...](http://www.ijc.org/files/publications/Draft%20LEEP-
Aug29Final.pdf)

------
_asummers
This not only affects water from faucets, but vegetable hydration at the
grocery store, plant irrigation systems and others that I'm failing to think
of off the top of my head. This is very serious. Luckily it is only Toledo and
not other surrounding areas as well.

